# Tetra Water Wonder 1.5g lighting?



## jarsofkimchee (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi I have an empty 1.5g Tetra Water Wonders tank in which I would like to house some plants and rcs. Does anyone know if the 5 watt led light that comes with the tank is sufficient for allowing plant growth? I want to put mostly riccia, baby tears, and, wisteria in it since I have an excess of those plants in my larger tanks. The substrate will probably be aquasoil, (or maybe sand with fertilizer), and co2 can be supplied if needed. Thank you for your help!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome to APC! I don't have any experience with your lighting set-up, but it is probably not so weak that low-light plants can't thrive under it. Check out the PlantFinder for a list of low-light plants.


----------

